Clojure vs. Kotlin vs. Elixir which has the brightest future? - ahoibro
======
lastofus
If Google Trends is to be believed, it looks like Kotlin is pulling ahead
world wide. If you look only at the US though, interest is much more neck and
neck.

[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=%2Fm%2F0pl075p,%2...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=%2Fm%2F0pl075p,%2Fm%2F0_lcrx4,%2Fm%2F03yb8hb)

At the end of the day, your choice of language should come down to matching
the language's strengths with what you are actually trying to develop.

------
jmnicolas
Cobol.

It will still be used in prod when these 3 languages will have disappeared.

------
usgroup
Probably Kotlin but Clojure is the beauty amongst them.

------
dyeje
Kotlin. I've seen first hand an entire Java shop switch to Kotlin and love it.
That's a powerful thing.

------
iLemming
Clojure being a Lisp has the ability to adapt to whatever future throws at it.
Whatever you could do in any other language (in the same domain), Clojure
debatably would do it better.

~~~
tiuPapa
I think that may not be the case. While I love the Functional Paradigm,
Clojure(Lisp in general) is too different from the top languages to gain
widespread adaptation in the near future.

------
runT1ME
You didn't ask, but Scala has by far the most commercial usage , far ahead of
the three mentioned. It's quite different than Clojure and Elixir, but
anything you can do in Kotlin you can do in Scala, and it will look and feel
the same.

Lots of Scala shops stick to that style of Scala.

------
riku_iki
Learn Kotlin, and most of your knowledge can be applied to Java programming,
which will give you bread and butter for a long time, even if Kotlin will not
catch up.

------
baldfat
Kotlin due to Google's backing and being Android's first class citizen?

